# Type Expectations vs. Reality



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

I think right now is a good time to debunk some stereotypes.

I feel like type descriptions online are too often inaccurate to the point where you just kinda stare at them like "...wait what" so let's begin.

I'll start with my type, ISTJ. I feel as though I'm expected to be an emotionless blob and the one who picks up after everybody else mess and follow in line. Nope, nope, and nope. I have emotion but you'll never see it. I won't pick up after you because that's your problem, not mine (unless you're my ESFP sister, then it's my dad's problem). And I don't like following in sync with everyone else. Individuality is a great thing, and I'm going to take advantage of that.

So what are some expectations of your type and how do they differ from the reality?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

expectation: super badass

reality: I'm scared of the dark


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

expectation: millionaire

reality: not


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

I wish people would be more precise when they complain about about description they find "online". You can find profiles by many of the "official" MBTI authors online, because people have (illegally?) pdf-ed them or typed them up.
An then, of course, there is random forum members talking about how type XXXX is sooooooo evil, manipulative, arrogant etc.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

expectation: basementdweller pseudo-genius
reality: everything went better than expectations


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Expectation: super-silent assassin.

Reality: couldn't kill a fly.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

expectation: prick
reality: asshole


----------



## Malkovich (Feb 18, 2010)

expectation: amazing, cool and crazy

reality: dorks. dorks who always ramble or argue about shit no one cares for


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

Expectation....careless

Reality...still couldn't care less


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> I wish people would be more precise when they complain about about description they find "online". You can find profiles by many of the "official" MBTI authors online, because people have (illegally?) pdf-ed them or typed them up.
> An then, of course, there is random forum members talking about how type XXXX is sooooooo evil, manipulative, arrogant etc.


http://typelogic.com/istj.html



> His SJ orientation draws the ISTJ into the service of established institutions. Home, social clubs, government, schools, the military, churches -- these are the bastions of the SJ.


No. I do not give a crap about "established institutions." 

http://www.personalitypage.com/ISTJ.html



> ISTJs are likely to be uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others. However, their strong sense of duty and the ability to see what needs to be done in any situation usually allows them to overcome their natural reservations, and they are usually quite supporting and caring individuals with the people that they love. Once the ISTJ realizes the emotional needs of those who are close to them, they put forth effort to meet those needs.


As to this, maybe I've never been put in the right situation, but this just does not sound like me. I can see when people have emotional needs but I rarely meet them because I don't understand emotion and how to comfort others and when it's appropriate to do this or that or whatever.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

For the 1st you should correctly identify your type (many people identify their type incorrectly) - in this situation this type's profile fits you more than any other profile. For 2nd types descriptions should be correct - it's not so for introverted types in MBT (try Socionics ones wich use Jung's model). For 3rd - anyone is unique, hence the less abstract description is, the more it has incorrectness about you.


----------



## Sinthemoon (Jan 9, 2013)

Expectations: old

Reality: let me live my youth

Seriously, ENTJ stereotypes seem to require you to be in your 40s...


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@_pizzapie_, thanks for the clarification. I see what you mean now.
My husband is an ISTJ and he pretty much hates all of the institutions you quoted, except for the family. Don't get me wrong, he is very dutiful, hardworking and 'obedient'. His boss (a suspected Ne dom), said that my husband sees the big picture and is interested in the good of the company and not in his personal agenda. But apart from that, he's a lot more non-comformist than me in many ways. His Fi-values are a lot stronger than mine. I'll sometimes strategically do things that I don't like if I can see a long-term benefit in it. When it comes to institutions, he can be a lot more critical than me and sometimes he resists joining some "herd" even more than I do.

edit to add: It seems that typelogic is based on Keirsey's temperaments? While I haven't read his book and can't really comment, I don't think it doesn't always make much sense to lump types together as SJs and SPs. Maybe STs and SFs would be a better categorization in some contexts.??? After all, he lumps together NTs and NFs by their middle letters.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

INFP-

Expectation: Unable to concentrate and finish what one has started.

Reality:


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Expectation: A Master of the Social Sphere, a super spunky "you'll know this type when you see 'em" person who glows and has wings and pukes rainbows, that type who _always _gets the introvert out of their shells, has ADD, and marries an INTJ.

Reality: A Major Failure of the social sphere, a really plain looking person who blends into the background, people brought _me_ out of _my_ shell (whut), does not have ADD (<-- debatable, lol), and... well, no. (Not yet. x3)


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> @_pizzapie_, thanks for the clarification. I see what you mean now.
> My husband is an ISTJ and he pretty much hates all of the institutions you quoted, except for the family. Don't get me wrong, he is very dutiful, hardworking and 'obedient'. His boss (a suspected Ne dom), said that my husband sees the big picture and is interested in the good of the company and not in his personal agenda. But apart from that, he's a lot more non-comformist than me in many ways. His Fi-values are a lot stronger than mine. I'll sometimes strategically do things that I don't like if I can see a long-term benefit in it. When it comes to institutions, he can be a lot more critical than me and sometimes he resists joining some "herd" even more than I do.
> 
> edit to add: It seems that typelogic is based on Keirsey's temperaments? While I haven't read his book and can't really comment, I don't think it doesn't always make much sense to lump types together as SJs and SPs. Maybe STs and SFs would be a better categorization in some contexts.??? After all, he lumps together NTs and NFs by their middle letters.


I wanted to disagree with a lot more of the stuff written on those pages, but my dad's an ISTJ as well and he fits most of what I don't in those descriptions  but my dad is also very capable of seeing the big picture and has some strong Fi values that tend to come out a lot when the news is on and they say something that conflicts with his Fi values. I think that's something that just comes with age--balancing yourself as a person. I'm still pretty young, so my Ne is pretty weak but my Fi is nicely developed I'd say. Ne will always be a mystery to me.

I think typelogic does base a lot of Keirsey's temperaments which is frustrating because I read Keirsey's book and it was very stereotypical of each temperament. He made SPs sound like loose cannons, SJs negative Nancys, NTs brilliant people who (and I quote) "usually settle for SJ mates," and NFs to be vivid daydreamers who are selfless human beings. I think Keirsey said he was an INTP, but correct me if I'm wrong. So yeah. Biasssssss.

I think STs and SFs would be better groupings than SJs and SPs, although I can see why he grouped them that way. I just feel like the S/N and T/F differences really are what make up the majority of our personalities. It's the way you perceive and that way you judge--SJs and SPs can all vary on the way they make decisions, which is a huge aspect of personality.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Expectation: INTJ (Strategist) Personality Type - Jungian

Reality: Afraid of street-sweepers, confounded by most household appliances, cannot keep a steady job for more than five months.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

INTP Women

Expectation:









Reality:


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

pizzapie said:


> I wanted to disagree with a lot more of the stuff written on those pages, but my dad's an ISTJ as well and he fits most of what I don't in those descriptions  but my dad is also very capable of seeing the big picture and has some strong Fi values that tend to come out a lot when the news is on and they say something that conflicts with his Fi values. I think that's something that just comes with age--balancing yourself as a person. I'm still pretty young, so my Ne is pretty weak but my Fi is nicely developed I'd say. Ne will always be a mystery to me.


Oh, my husband's Ne is abysmal. It mainly expresses itself in two ways: saying random things out of the blue and nobody knows what he' talking about (but he only says one random thing at a time, he doesnt babble like an Ne-dom) and fretting about the future and all the terrible things that could happen. In fact, I was quite surprised that his boss said he sees the "big picture" because that's stereotypically associated with N. But then my husband and me were talking about Ne-doms and he said "They need someone who shows them the bigger picture, the historical perspective, like I do with my little Si." That was really interesting, because I never knew that for him "the historical perspective" is the bigger picture. 
(Comment from my husband: "If I ever found an instiution that fits in with my values, I'd join. But seeing as most of them have got this competition element, they annoy me. Also, you're not allowed to have a life outside these institutions, they wan't so much commitment. You've got your work and you go to a club and that's it. But I _am_ drawn to charitable organizations, because there is no competition and we all work together for the commo good.")



> I think typelogic does base a lot of Keirsey's temperaments which is frustrating because I read Keirsey's book and it was very stereotypical of each temperament. He made SPs sound like loose cannons, SJs negative Nancys, NTs brilliant people who (and I quote) "usually settle for SJ mates," and NFs to be vivid daydreamers who are selfless human beings. I think Keirsey said he was an INTP, but correct me if I'm wrong. So yeah. Biasssssss.


As I said, I haven't read his book, but lots of people on here have said that he's an INTP. LOL, maybe his SJ wife makes sandwiches for him while he is busy writing books and he resents it because he's more dependent than he'd like to be? *typist joke*


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Well....I think that I am a Si dom of whatever sort, and I keep hearing that all of the Si doms are pretty responsible people. I guess that could be true to me, but I'm not particularly responsible. I have no real care for taking care of other people's health as well. I also never finish what I start, because it just bores me and that I can see that I won't get anything out of it. So..there's that.

Also it I am not very prone toward propelling toward other people like an ISFJ would typically be made out to be, and having difficulty not taking care of others. In fact, I would say that I am fairly flakey at times, and that other people have to reach out to me, not the other way around.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Type expectation: "To outsiders, INTJs may appear to project an aura of "definiteness", of *self-confidence*. This self-confidence, sometimes mistaken for simple arrogance by the less decisive."

Reality: 

*INTJ professional decision-making process
*Me: Blablablabla, this or that or the other
ENTP boss: Blablabla, this or that or the other
INTP boss: The answer is "NO!", then.
Me and ENTP: *ignore*
Me: Blablabla, this or that or the other
ENTP boss: Blablabla, this or that or the other
INTP boss goes back to work and leaves us to our fruitless meandering

*INTJ masterplan for deciding what to have for lunch
*Do I want to eat a sandwich or pasta? What are some good reasons for eating either? Most people say "Oh, I only had pasta yesterday, I want a sandwich now." But is that a good enough reason? What's wrong with eating pasta twice in a row? Also, I'm not most people. Actually, I'm not really bothered. Maybe I should be bothered, though, because nutrition has to do with your health and it's important to stay healthy. These sandwiches look very unhealthy because they are white bread.... but the pasta isn't much better, and also I _like_ junk food, it makes me _feel_ better. Oh, there's salad, maybe I should have that. But then it's not very filling.... Aaaargh, I'll just have cake because it can't be much worse than the sandwiches. God, I wish I was like INTP boss: she eats the same soup every day and that's that.

*INTJ "efficiency"
*I could make this task more efficient. But actually, I'll make it harder so I've got something to do and am gainfully employed. If I made it more efficient, I'd finish more quickly and then I'd have to look for something else to do.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

ENFJ Expectations:

Cannot seperate between thoughts and feelings. Leads with their heart. Is disorganized. Is universally liked. Is a fake.

ENFJ Realities:

Uses feelings to enunctiuate thoughts, but can seperate them. Is organized in strange ways. Is often treated meanly, and has to keep silent in situations where they feel so. Is constantly striving to be more and more 'real'.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

INTJ:

*Expectation:* Debates at any opportunity
*Reality:* Avoids debates

*Expectation:* Decisive and confident (arrogant)
*Reality:* Takes hours to decide on anything

*Expectation:* Doesn't have (or value) emotion or empathy
*Reality:* Strives to be diplomatic, feels guilty at hurting someone's feelings

*Expectation:* Aces math and science
*Reality:* Aces social science, is average at science, is horrible at math

*Expectation:* Expresses ideas readily and concisely (via Te)
*Reality:* Often over-abstracts / over-generalizes and confuses audience (via Ni)


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Expectation: Athletic, good with colors in artwork, up to date in style and fashion
Reality: Reaction time of 5 seconds, basically colorblind, and I've basically come out of my house wearing pajamas everyday.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

ENFJ expectation : I act fake and hide my true self
ENFJ reality : There is no true self to hide, I'm a chameleon by nature :crazy:


ENFJ expectation : I'm always ready to help and never tire of listening to other people's problems
ENFJ reality : I would appreciate it if you asked me sometimes how my day was


----------



## Sinthemoon (Jan 9, 2013)

shakti said:


> ENFJ expectation : I act fake and hide my true self
> ENFJ reality : There is no true self to hide, I'm a chameleon by nature :crazy:
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you just push the stereotype further. 

Anyway, how was your day?


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

*INTJ*

Expectation: World Conqueror
Reality: Not even my dog obeys me. (Seriously. I tell her to come inside. She looks at me so I _know_ she heard me then she deliberately walks to the opposite side of the yard.)






If you don't see yourself in the stereotypes, how did you know you were the type you claim to be?


----------



## aelium (Jan 13, 2013)

*Expectation:* 
INTJs have no regrets.

*Reality: 
*OH FUCK THAT THING I DID WHEN I WAS 6. FUCK NO. NO. NO. WHY? WHY?


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

ChanceyRose said:


> If you don't see yourself in the stereotypes, how did you know you were the type you claim to be?


Long, hard introspection with copious amounts of research. Going by stereotypes, I fit in with at least three MBTI types (ENTP, INTP, and INTJ; have considered INFJ and ISTP) and six Enneagram types (Type 1, 4, 5, 6, 7, and 9). Obviously, stereotypes are not enough to be definitive. I'm told I utilize Ne more than Ni, and my principles of organization _are _all up in my head (Ti), so I can believe in the Ti-Ne setup. However, although it may be because of an innate desire, I can also relate to the Ni-Te description as well. All the 'realities' for INTJs actually do fit me, but I still can't decide. I suck at math, am average at science, and top of my class in social sciences - psychology, sociology, history, etc., for example.

*INTP* 
Expectation: Quiet, shy, extremely reserved, bites at anyone who gets too close.
Reality: Can be talkative about subjects he enjoys; quite sociable and not afraid to mingle when necessary; likes to share ideas, though not at the drop of a hat; leaves open invitations for others to enjoy the fruits of his labor (especially if the INTP in question is a novice video game programmer or an inventor).


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> *INTJ masterplan for deciding what to have for lunch
> *Do I want to eat a sandwich or pasta? What are some good reasons for eating either? Most people say "Oh, I only had pasta yesterday, I want a sandwich now." But is that a good enough reason? What's wrong with eating pasta twice in a row? Also, I'm not most people. Actually, I'm not really bothered. Maybe I should be bothered, though, because nutrition has to do with your health and it's important to stay healthy. These sandwiches look very unhealthy because they are white bread.... but the pasta isn't much better, and also I _like_ junk food, it makes me _feel_ better. Oh, there's salad, maybe I should have that. But then it's not very filling.... Aaaargh, I'll just have cake because it can't be much worse than the sandwiches. God, I wish I was like INTP boss: she eats the same soup every day and that's that.


This actually sounds a lot like 5w4 or something like that. I can relate.
*
Expectation:* Emotionless robot
*Reality:* People say I appear like an INFJ

*Expectation:* Philosophy major
*Reality: *I barely passed my formal logic exam

Also, I don't think eating the same soup every day must be indicative for all INTPs  There's no way in hell I could do that. At some point I would desire something else. Godamnit 4 wing.


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

Expectation: Shallow socialite
Reality: I'm not shallow... didn't se that coming HA! I'm choosy when i'm looking for a friend but i keep on friendly terms with all people, i don't like having to deal with unneccessary bullshit

Expectation: Cocky and arrogant
Reality: I show respect and humility, if i'm ever perceived as arrogant it's probably just someone who hates my sense of humour

Expectation: Epic party-animal
Reality: I prefer to party with people i already know, it's way more fun than having to converse with uninteresting strangers. If i get invited to a party with people i don't know i'd still go there out of boredom


----------



## StephMC (Jan 25, 2011)

*Expectation: * Handy or mechanically-inclined
*Reality: * Pffffft.

*Expectation: * Super athlete
*Reality: * Pshhhh.


----------



## Tula13 (Dec 2, 2012)

ISFJ:

Expectations: Extremely organized
Reality: I'm a total slob

Expectations: Cannot handle any change, total traditionalist
Reality: I love new ideas and different ways of doing things. Doing the same thing over and over again gets boring and stale.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

ISTP expectations: grease-monkey mechanic, thrill-seeking, impulsive dare-devil, very athletic, will make a good "farmer" (no joke...I'll have to find the link, but farmer was listed as a job that an ISTP would be good at), doesn't like theory or even worse *can't* do theory, bad-ass

Reality: I hate getting my hands dirty or laying on the ground under a dirty car. I *am* good with my hands though, and pretty good at figuring stuff out without much previous knowledge. But I do not like fixing cars. I am not a dare-devil...I am pretty risk adverse to be honest, although I do like to drive fast, and I think too much. I'm the first person to say that something is a stupid or bad idea, and I'm rarely wrong. But I can be impulsive in certain things. I'm not athletic at all...I run into walls, and I have flat feet...enough said. Farmer...really? Moving on. The "doesn't like theory"...this expectation is always taken out of context. ISTPs in general, if you ask them, will say that they enjoy theoretical subjects if they interest them...if something interests me, it doesn't need to have a practical application...it's an extra perk if they do, though. For those theoretical subjects outside of my interest, I can only talk or read about them for so long until I get bored. These will only capture my interest if they are of use to me. So the reality is that ISTPs can and like to "do" theory...we are Ti dominants after all. We are just selective. Bad-ass: that is completely true...I am a bad-ass. :laughing::wink:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

ChanceyRose said:


> If you don't see yourself in the stereotypes, how did you know you were the type you claim to be?


Functions. The dichotomy system tends to rely on behavioral output whereas the functional system tends to rely on how the mind works. My mind seems to work closest to the Ni-Te-Fi-Se line-up and when translated that works out to INTJ. (Actually, I'm closest to Ni-Fi-Te, but that's a minor wrinkle. I don't believe in typing as an INFJ even if I am N-F-T-S, because I don't use Fe/Ti.)

And this might be limited to the NT types, but I learned that stereotypes tend to be another word for "excuses." I saw a lot of internet trolls typing as xNTx and then blaming it on their type. When I was searching for my type, the people helping told me that they knew plenty of kind INTJs, which helped convince me that my behavior wasn't impossible for my functions.



LeaT said:


> This actually sounds a lot like 5w4 or something like that. I can relate.
> [...]At some point I would desire something else. Godamnit 4 wing.


- It sounds head-triady, not 5w4.
- I don't think that's your w4, I think it's mostly just human :\ (Frankly, to me, it sounds more "inhuman" to eat the same thing every day.)


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

expectation: popular

reality: lol no


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Paradigm said:


> - It sounds head-triady, not 5w4.
> - I don't think that's your w4, I think it's mostly just human :\ (Frankly, to me, it sounds more "inhuman" to eat the same thing every day.)


I think the desire to have something which you do not have is quite 4-ish. And since a lot of people out there seemingly have no problem eating the same type of meal every day... It can't be universally human


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

LeaT said:


> I think the desire to have something which you do not have is quite 4-ish. And since a lot of people out there seemingly have no problem eating the same type of meal every day... It can't be universally human


As weird is it might sound, 4s don't have the monopoly on wanting other things... Think about type 7's desire for new stuff, or type 8's lust. But mostly I just don't think it has anything to do with Enneagram. I would place it more on unhealthy Si, but even that's extremely iffy. Overall, it doesn't seem type-related to me.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

expectation: wears sunglasses

reality: i can't cuz i wear normal glasses


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Expectation: Is a magical god who can see deep within peoples' souls and see their hidden potential and inspire them to bravely reach out for it. 
Reality: .... No. Just no. 

Expectation: Causes guys to fall in love with me instantly due to super ENFP charm. 
Reality: Has very little presence and kind of prefers it that way. 

Expectation: Hidden genius. 
Reality: Hidden idiocy. 

Expectation: Is late to all appointments. 
Reality: Comes early every time. ^_^

Expectation: Master of creativity. 
Reality: Can't come up with creative thing to say here other than, "Nope." 

Expectation: Procrastinates. 
Reality: Procrastinates.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Expectation: Get's offended whenever someone says something bad or whatnot, and are the masters of social grace.
Reality: Generally completely tactless. I just get offended whenever people are being judgmental towards others, and becomes somewhat "PC" whenever some idiot makes broad statements about a class of people that they don't like. Silliness doesn't bother me though, and I am the one that is prone to make half-serious verbal beat downs towards other people. Emotional Glass Cannon is what I am saying.

Expectation: Gives blowjobs to only Jesus.
Reality: All of the other god's are welcome, if they are sexy or have a personality I like.

Expectation: Reliable and thorough in a job.
Reality: Only sometimes, depends on level of fucks I give.

Edit: Two other ones.

Expectation: Extremely connected to reality, pragmatic, and likes to do mundane things.
Reality: I find my fantasy world (which changes quite a bit) to be one of the most important things to me. I can make up some completely crazy bullshit from the top of my mind (if I am in the mood). I also relate quite a bit to the "You know you are an Intuitive". Particularly one that pertains to imagination, and entertaining weird thoughts inside my head. I find overly pragmatic people (those who only evaluate based on how useful something is) as disgusting.


----------

